# Monofilament line life?



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok this is a strange question but here goes.

How long is monofilament line good for under load?

We have a canoe hanging from the ceiling and it hung there with monofilament line. Should we be replacing the line due to line fatigue over time? If so how often?

It is heavy mono and it works well in that it is not too visible when looking up at the canoe.

Thanks,


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Typically doesn't degrade much if not in sunlight. Don't think it really loses anything due to constant tension but never considered it... I'd think as long as it isn't stretched beyond some critical point it should be fine.

What # test?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Typically doesn't degrade much if not in sunlight. Don't think it really loses anything due to constant tension but never considered it... I'd think as long as it isn't stretched beyond some critical point it should be fine.
> 
> What # test?


Looking at it my guess is 80 or 100 pound plus. I suppose I could Mic it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, and if you're at all concerned and still want to use mono, just replace it every 5 yrs. It can't be that extreme of a length and mono isn't terribly expensive. Would kinda suck to have a canoe fall on your head.

I have some 10# mono that I still fish with that was purchased around 2000.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

In just measured the line, 1.0 mm, or 100 pound test. The canoe/kayak weights about 30 pounds.

There are two loops holding it up. That would be about 15 pounds per loop. A six times safety factor.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Oh, and if you're at all concerned and still want to use mono, just replace it every 5 yrs. It can't be that extreme of a length and mono isn't terribly expensive. Would kinda suck to have a canoe fall on your head.
> 
> I have some 10# mono that I still fish with that was purchased around 2000.


Yes but it was not under constant load. It is a plastic material that flows to some degree.

I see no sign of any change in diameter along the line. I think I am good.

Thanks


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

The only way to find a real answer for your particular use case is to wait until it fails. I hope you recorded the time stamp for when you started this experiment, along with robust documentation on the unloaded cycles, assuming you actually use the craft from time to time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I think there's a graph for that


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.fishingtarget.com/en/the-fishing-line-stretch.html



Graph is at the bottom of the article.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

What sureshot said. Store it in a cool darkish environment and life is extended 10 fold. Stress has very little to do with life of the line. Abrasiveness and sunlight are polymer line killers. Braid is also effected negatively with UV sunlight.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We really do not want it to fall. 

And no I am not taking it fishing. 

The picture does not do it justice.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

LGB said:


> What sureshot said. Store it in a cool darkish environment and life is extended 10 fold. Stress has very little to do with life of the line. Abrasiveness and sunlight are polymer line killers. Braid is also effected negatively with UV sunlight.


We are not storing the line. We are using it under a constant load.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Northernfisher said:


> We are not storing the line. We are using it under a constant load.


I figured that but is the canoe stored in a darker enclosure ? That would help keep the line life.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> I figured that but is the canoe stored in a darker enclosure ? That would help keep the line life.


He's worried about it stretching amd weakening over time due to always holding weight.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

LGB said:


> I figured that but is the canoe stored in a darker enclosure ? That would help keep the line life.


No it is "stored" in our living room/dinning room. It is not in direct sunlight. 

I get to look at this every day I am home.


Thanks all,


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> He's worried about it stretching amd weakening over time due to always holding weight.


Ya I think it'll do fine considering it's 100lb test. Constant sunlight wouldn't help at all.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Northernfisher said:


> No it is "stored" in our living room/dinning room. It is not in direct sunlight.
> 
> I get to look at this every day I am home.
> 
> ...


Oh Gotcha. It's an indoor accent. I'm sure that's even better for it's life expectancy. Cooled and heated all year long can't hurt it.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

In the U.S, the longevity of line is on the increase.
In Australia, just the opposite.

Will update with graph.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> In the U.S, the longevity of line is on the increase.
> In Australia, just the opposite.
> Im working on the graph now.


Send a copy to a Pesky when you are done.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That is not a canoe. It is a kayak. If there is any doubt about the line being able to suspend the craft, I'd replace the line. Line is relatively cheap. That is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> We really do not want it to fall.
> 
> And no I am not taking it fishing.
> 
> ...


Did you build this. That is one of the best I have seen


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> View attachment 835048
> 
> In the U.S, the longevity of line is on the increase.
> In Australia, just the opposite.
> ...


I'm saving that one for someone....


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Mono deteriorates, even when not in sun. Had six pens that I hadn't used for 15 years. The line on them was literally dust. What period of time within the 15 years did it happen, no idea. Are all mono's equal? Probably not. I would change every couple years to be safe, or find another alternative.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Mono deteriorates, even when not in sun. Had six pens that I hadn't used for 15 years. The line on them was literally dust. What period of time within the 15 years did it happen, no idea. Are all mono's equal? Probably not. I would change every couple years to be safe, or find another alternative.


What were the storage conditions? Hot and dry with gasoline vapors or something? Personally haven't seen it degrade to that extent but I can see it happening in a hot attic or hot shed for example.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Shed. Hot? Wasn't air conditioned.

No chemicals stored with them.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Did you build this. That is one of the best I have seen


No, I wish I could build something like that.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> No, I wish I could build something like that.


I always wanted to try something like this but never did


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> That is not a canoe. It is a kayak. If there is any doubt about the line being able to suspend the craft, I'd replace the line. Line is relatively cheap.  That is a beautiful piece of work.


Perhaps his kayak chooses to identify as a canoe! This is the 21 century you know.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Flag Up said:


> Perhaps his kayak chooses to identify as a canoe! This is the 21 century you know.


If it is in England it is a canoe.

In British English, the term "canoe" can also refer to a kayak,[2] while canoes are called Canadian, or open, canoes to distinguish them from kayaks.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canoe



If you kneel in and paddle it with a single end paddle it is a canoe. If you put out triggers on it is an out rigger canoe.

If I put a seat in it and put my legs out front and paddle it with a double end paddle it is a kayak. If I kneel in it and paddle it with a single end paddle it is a canoe. Add outriggers it is a canoe. Well maybe not is you use a double paddled paddle.

Question did my canoe become a kayak when I paddled it with a kayak paddle?

It is a watercraft. I hope that makes you all feel better.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm sure there's a good joke about a douche canoe here somewhere.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Under wild conditions, the tensile strength of mono depends on two factors:

1) If it is my mono tied to my favorite lure. 
2) If it is a sunken piece of mono in the river that my favorite lure has snagged out of reach of retrieval. 


Seriously, if it were holding my beloved boat, I would change it every year or two just as a precaution.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6thMichCav said:


> Under wild conditions, the tensile strength of mono depends on two factors:
> 
> 1) If it is my mono tied to my favorite lure.
> 2) If it is a sunken piece of mono in the river that my favorite lure has snagged out of reach of retrieval.
> ...


I'd be replacing it with cable and not worry about it ever again.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Northernfisher said:


> Ok this is a strange question but here goes.
> 
> How long is monofilament line good for under load?
> 
> ...


Here you go NF. Remembered to take a picture in my garage on the way out this morning. Ditch the mono and buy one of these hoist rigs. I've had this one holding my 17 canoe up since maybe 2007? Can't tell you where to buy one now but they're out there and not expensive. Just buy the hoist, mount to them to a board and screw it into the studs in your garage. Sit the boat under it, use the rope to lift it up and you'll be all set. I keep the paddles and other gear in the canoe and it's easy to lift it up to the ceiling...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Here you go NF. Remembered to take a picture in my garage on the way out this morning. Ditch the mono and buy one of these hoist rigs. I've had this one holding my 17 canoe up since maybe 2007? Can't tell you where to buy one now but they're out there and not expensive. Just buy the hoist, mount to them to a board and screw it into the studs in your garage. Sit the boat under it, use the rope to lift it up and you'll be all set. I keep the paddles and other gear in the canoe and it's easy to lift it up to the ceiling...
> 
> View attachment 835331


I'm thinking not only does he want function, but appearance is super important, considering the pictured canoe.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm thinking not only does he want function, but appearance is super important, considering the pictured canoe.


Paint or stain the board? Too funny. I'll take functional any day. Must be the engineer thang?

Sure wouldn't use mono or even braided fishing line but that's just me...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Paint or stain the board? Too funny. I'll take functional any day. Must be the engineer thang?
> 
> Sure wouldn't use mono or even braided fishing line but that's just me...


Lol ya. A nice matte spray paint should do the trick.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Lol ya. A nice matte spray paint should do the trick.


Pink???

Just trying to help...

I need to sell my canoe. Haven't used it in ten years...


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

It ( the water craft) is back in place.

We used new 130 pound mono with double uni knots to tie the ends.


Thanks all 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you want to kneel in that, and paddle it with a single-end paddle to make it a canoe, have at-it. But I recommend sitting in it, using a double-end paddle, and calling it a kayak, since that is what it was built as. I would not recommend adding outriggers, or anything to that. I'm sort of offended that the paddle is screwed to the kayak, but it doesn't belong to me.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> He's worried about it stretching amd weakening over time due to always holding weight.


Always considerate, a great and not so common quality anymore, just saying....

Last thing I would use to hang anything from a rafter is mono, lol....I have some old stuff & always mark the purchase date anymore....my test is when tying a knot, sometimes it just breaks more easily & more often than it should, then bye, bye....anymore, I question the quality of & where it was made....and that pretty much goes to everything anymore imo....


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

50incher said:


> Always considerate, a great and not so common quality anymore, just saying....
> 
> Last thing I would use to hang anything from a rafter is mono, lol....I have some old stuff & always mark the purchase date anymore....my test is when tying a knot, sometimes it just breaks more easily & more often than it should, then bye, bye....anymore, I question the quality of & where it was made....and that pretty much goes to everything anymore imo....


I would have used wire. I even had the loops made. Sometimes you get overruled.

I did pull test the mono loops before we used them. Pretty sure I had over 50 pounds on each loop, it least to the point it started to stretch.


----------

